# If anyone has Ooma or another VOIP service, I hope you can help--losing Internet



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Don't know if anyone can help. I figured I'd post my problem here, especially since there are many very technologically literate folks on this forum. Ooma's tech support is useless, especially because unlike my previous VOIP provider, Vonage, Ooma's tech support isn't available evenings, and their forum responses are all the same: "Unplug your Telo for up to an hour to reset." Been there, done that, and that didn't work.

Anyway, over the last day or so, I've had this very annoying problem arise. Whenever I use my home phone, my Ooma phone service, my Internet connection to my PC kicks out. The Internet connection to other devices--DVRs, Slingbox, etc.--remains on and OK. It's just the Internet connection to my PC that gets disconnected. 

Strangely, my Internet connection remains on and OK to my PC when connected wirelessly. It's only via hardwired, ethernet connection that the Internet goes out. (I recently switched to the hardwired connection due to wireless reliability issues.) I keep wondering if there's something I did settings-wise that causes this VOIP/PC ethernet Internet connection issue, but I can't figure out what it might be, especially since both were working simultaneously until this afternoon, when now there appears to be some sort of conflict.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Make sure you arent using a static IP on your PC that is in the range of DHCP. If your VoIP box and PC grab the same IP, you are gonna have that problem.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm definitely not.


----------



## nydave (Nov 15, 2007)

i had this same problem the other day with my internet connection to my pc. everything else in the house was getting on the internet except my pc. turns out that the ethernet cable was causing the problem. changed out the cable and everthing is working fine.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

How do you have your telo hooked up (before or after your router)?

If you have the telo in place after the router, are you connecting any computers and or hubs to the ethernet out of the telo?

Have you set the Ooma's QOS settings for upload and download to 80% of what your actually pulling from your ISP?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

nydave said:


> i had this same problem the other day with my internet connection to my pc. everything else in the house was getting on the internet except my pc. turns out that the ethernet cable was causing the problem. changed out the cable and everthing is working fine.


Believe it or not, I tried that, but that didn't make a difference.

Anyway, I just went into my router's setup and looked at the 9 devices it said are attached to it. I unplugged my Ooma Telo's ethernet cable and refreshed my router and noticed a device with an IP address of 192.168.1.8 (not duplicated by any other's, BTW) disappeared from the list. That tells me it was the Ooma device that is now no longer visible because I disconnected it.

So, I logged out of my router and went back to reconnect my Ooma. I then went back in to my router and refreshed the list, but so far, my Ooma is not present after reconnecting it. I'm waiting to see if it's there. I did try to manually enter it by inputting its MAC address in my router's attached device list.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> How do you have your telo hooked up (before or after your router)?
> 
> If you have the telo in place after the router, are you connecting any computers and or hubs to the ethernet out of the telo?
> 
> Have you set the Ooma's QOS settings for upload and download to 80% of what your actually pulling from your ISP?


It's after my router, and no, I'm not connecting anything to the ethernet out of the Telo.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> It's after my router, and no, I'm not connecting anything to the ethernet out of the Telo.


Still sounds like its something snafu'd in your router and not anything to do with the Ooma Telo itself. I say this since it's only the 1 PC your having issues with. If the Ooma box was indeed hogging the bandwidth or ports in some manner; all other computers and or devices would be effected in the same manner (which you said was not the case).

Just for kicks, check and see if your router is runing the latest firmware and update if need be.....


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It updated a couple days ago, coincidentally.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> It updated a couple days ago, coincidentally.


Okay; on the flipside then, did the issue only start happening after you update the routers firmware? If so, it may be an issue with their current release and you may be able to revert back to a previous version to eliminate the issue....


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I think it's a conflict issue. Check out the attached file (I couldn't copy the charts here and maintain their format in a post).

The problem seems to be that when I connect the Ooma Telo again, it pops up with the same MAC address as the ethernet-connected PC, but with a different/new IP address that is not a duplicate.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I think it's a conflict issue. Check out the attached file (I couldn't copy the charts here and maintain their format in a post).
> 
> The problem seems to be that when I connect the Ooma Telo again, it pops up with the same MAC address as the ethernet-connected PC, but with a different/new IP address that is not a duplicate.


On the bottom of your Ooma Telo should be a sticker with the MAC address for it. What is it?

Also, do you have anything plugged into the Home port on the Ooma Telo?

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I got that and tried adding it, but it never showed up anywhere in my router's setup, even after disconnecting and reconnecting my Telo.

It's: 00:18:61:09:BA:AC


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Turn off your spoofing:

http://www.ooma.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=12646


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That link is invalid and leads to nowhere.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I did some searching on the Ooma forums for spoofing and noticed it talked about going into the Ooma setup page and making sure it's set to DHCP and not automatic to prevent duplicate MAC addresses via spoofing. Problem is, I did that a while ago and it hasn't resulted in any kind of a fix to the problem, unfortunately.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that this works, but I went back into my Telo's setup and while I noticed I did have the DHCP set correctly, I didn't check the "use built in" option for the MAC address, so I changed that and after rebooting everything and going back into the router, my attached list of devices now looks like what you see in the attached chart. Notice that there are now no longer 2 duplicate MAC addresses of my PC. Furthermore, my Telo's actual MAC address for WAN/LAN setup is now actually present (highlighted in red). 

What I want to know is why I had to reconfigure my actual connection setup to resolve this whole mess. After all, I didn't do anything to the configuration for 4 1/2 months, and suddenly it goes out of whack Friday afternoon.

Oh, and I'm still trying to figure out what the hell "HIGHWIND" is.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry for the broken link I must have copied in error. It sounds like you found a post that tells you how to do it though. Cloning MAC address's in 99% of applications is not good. I'm surprised they do something like this as I can't think of a valid reason to do so.


Since it's showing up under wired just start disconnecting cables until it disappears. Since it has specific name I'm surprised you don't know what it is though as most of the time it's specific to the item or something you named to broadcast.

I'm betting that the default was off before and with the software update it was turned to on.


----------

